# Help with 2009 GMC Sierra install



## Patriot_tech (Apr 28, 2008)

OK this is my first official dumb question...

I am going to be installing some stuff in my 09 sierra and after searching here and googling, I can't seem to find much info on factory head integration. I want to keep the factory head and add subs and an amp for now. Later I'll add other amps and front stage speakers.

Does anyone know the following:

1) Does this vehicle have a factory amp? If so where is it?
2) Does anyone have the wiring colors for the outputs of factory head / amp?
3) Does this head unit cut bass as the volume is turned up?
4) What are most of you using as a signal processor to get to RCA signal (cleansweep, req5, etc)?

Any info you can provide is greatly appreciated. When I searched only a couple threads showed up. Neither had much info.

Thanks!


----------



## 60ampfuse (May 18, 2008)

2 door, extrended cab, or 4 door. Does it say "Bose" on the radio or on the door panel?


----------



## Patriot_tech (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry I guess I should have included that info.

It's a crew cab (4 door) and No Bose system.

Tweets are in A pillars, 6.5 in all doors I'm pretty sure. 

Thanks


----------



## 60ampfuse (May 18, 2008)

1. I dont believe it has a factory amp.
2. LF Speaker (+) TAN 
LF Speaker (-) GRAY 
RF Speaker (+) LIGHT GREEN 
RF Speaker (-) DARK GREEN 
LR Speaker (+) BROWN 
LR Speaker (-) YELLOW 
RR Speaker (+) DARK BLUE 
RR Speaker (-) LIGHT BLUE 
3. I think most GM's do cut bass as the volume goes up. I could tell you if I had your radio and an oscope 
4. Cleansweep is good. I like the RF 360.1 which I believe will sum the inputs so the whole "bass goes down with volume" is a non issue.


----------



## Patriot_tech (Apr 28, 2008)

So it has the usual GM wire colors...ok 

I'm still confused though. If the head unit cuts bass signal inside and then outputs through speaker wires how is summing going to help. If the speaker wire has the bass signal already removed, when I tap in a cleansweep etc. won't I already be missing it? It looks like the RE-Q5 will 'recreate' the bass that is cut, whereas the cleansweep does not 

Maybe I should just pull it apart, start the install, and see what happens.
Thanks


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Good luck. I did my brothers 08 GMC standard cab pick up. We kept the factory head (non Bose) I don't think it does any eq'ing. Had it hooked up to a loc at first and now an Alpine H650. The difficulty we found was the lack of a 12 volt switched line. After talking to a stereo shop we went and had them run one from the engine compartment fuse box so the amps would turn on off. Apparently that is the 1 and only 12 volt switched. If They were wrong or fibbing, I couldn't find one to tap into.


----------



## Patriot_tech (Apr 28, 2008)

You would think that for that much money, the Alpine would have some kind of signal sensing 12v remote output. I know some of the others I have looked into do.

I guess I really have to do my research on this one.

Thanks


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

it does. but for whatever reason, does not do it. it does sound great though.


----------



## Chrisjbell (Oct 19, 2009)

A fairly inexpnsive and simple way to add amps to a GM factory HU is the PAC OEM-1. It has low level outs, front and rear, and a turn on wire. 

If you're gonna replace the HU, make sure you pick up one of the integration boxes. It will give you power and such without hacking up the factory harness, keep your warning tones (dubious benefit), but the real important part is it will keep your BCM from freaking out. It get worried when it thinks it can't ding at you.


----------



## Patriot_tech (Apr 28, 2008)

Chrisjbell - I'll look into the oem-1. 

I'm keeping the factory head to avoid having to do hassle with all that stuff(chimes, etc.) plus I like the bluetooth.

Cubdenno - I'm guessing the radio in the truck you did was the same as mine. It has the big knob in the bottom middle of the radio. Did you tap into the wires behind the radio? Were they as listed above, the standard GM colors?

Thanks for any info


----------

